# Schlammflecken auf weißem Trikot



## MalteetlaM (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich war so schlau und habe ein weißes Trikot mit Schlamm eingesaut. Auch nach zweimaligem Waschen sind die Flecken noch gut sichtbar. Weiß jemand wie ich die Flecken aus der Kleidung bekomme?


----------



## Stobbelhopser (17. Oktober 2012)

Schlammflecken müssen doch sein! 
Aber versuchs mal mit Gallseife vor zu behandeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (17. Oktober 2012)

musste jetzt sein


----------



## 122kg (17. Oktober 2012)

MalteetlaM schrieb:


> Ich war so schlau und habe ein weißes Trikot mit Schlamm eingesaut. Auch nach zweimaligem Waschen sind die Flecken noch gut sichtbar. Weiß jemand wie ich die Flecken aus der Kleidung bekomme?




Haste irgendein Billigwaschmittel? Nach meiner Erfahrung gibts da sehr große Unterschiede. Nimm mal das hier:


----------



## matsch (17. Oktober 2012)

Stiftueng Warentest sagt anderes zu den "Billigwaschmitteln". Ist doch alles fast der selbe Brei nur der Preis und das Marketing ist ein anderes...


----------



## Rocky81 (17. Oktober 2012)

Stobbelhopser schrieb:


> Schlammflecken müssen doch sein!
> Aber versuchs mal mit Gallseife vor zu behandeln.


habe auch gute Erfahrungen mit Gallseife (Seifenstück, nicht die flüssige), am besten aber vor dem ersten Waschen.
In der Sonne bleichen, aber da macht zur Zeit das Wetter nicht mit


----------



## homerjay (17. Oktober 2012)

122kg schrieb:


> Haste irgendein Billigwaschmittel? Nach meiner Erfahrung gibts da sehr große Unterschiede. Nimm mal das hier:



Wäre auch meine Empfehlung. Generell gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe ich mit den Fleckenteufeln von Dr. Beckmann. Einfach den richtigen auswählen und entsprechend der Anleitung vorbehandeln.

http://www.dr-beckmann.de/de/bei_hartnaeckigen_flecken/


----------



## 122kg (17. Oktober 2012)

matsch schrieb:


> Stiftueng Warentest sagt anderes zu den "Billigwaschmitteln". Ist doch alles fast der selbe Brei nur der Preis und das Marketing ist ein anderes...



Link or it didn't happen.


----------



## MalteetlaM (17. Oktober 2012)

Stobbelhopser schrieb:


> Schlammflecken müssen doch sein!
> Aber versuchs mal mit Gallseife vor zu behandeln.



Im Prinzip hast du ja recht. Leider handelt es sich aber um mein bestes Trikot. Eigentlich nehme ich das nur wenn ich Rennrad fahre. Für's Gelände ist es mir zu schade.
Danke für den Tipp mit der Gallseife.



Pilatus schrieb:


> musste jetzt sein



Wenn das so einfach wäre... Ich bin nicht verheiratet.


----------



## flametop (18. Oktober 2012)

zitronensaft + salz ist auch eine gute kombination. generell ist weiße kleidung für mtb aber eher ungeeignet. aber das weißt du jetzt wohl selbst


----------



## daboss (18. Oktober 2012)

Mit der Fleckenschere!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (18. Oktober 2012)

MalteetlaM schrieb:


> Wenn das so einfach wäre... Ich bin nicht verheiratet.



bei mir hats immer die Mama, neuerdings die schwiegermama immer hinbekommen.


----------



## MalteetlaM (18. Oktober 2012)

flametop schrieb:


> zitronensaft + salz ist auch eine gute  kombination. generell ist weiße kleidung für mtb aber eher ungeeignet.  aber das weißt du jetzt wohl selbst


 
 Ich bin ja nicht mit dem MTB unterwegs gewesen sondern mit meinem Crosser. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Scheinbar ist auch hier weiße Kleidung unangebracht. Salz + Zitrone werde ich ausprobieren, danke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






daboss schrieb:


> Mit der Fleckenschere!


Ein super Tipp! Kann ich mit der Fleckenschere auch Flecken von meinen  Rädern entfernen? Wenn ja, dann kann ich noch einiges an Gewicht sparen.



Pilatus schrieb:


> bei mir hats immer die Mama, neuerdings die schwiegermama immer hinbekommen.



Bis zu deiner Mama/Schwiegermama ist es vermutlich ziemlich weit zu fahren.


----------



## daboss (18. Oktober 2012)

MalteetlaM schrieb:


> Ein super Tipp! Kann ich mit der Fleckenschere auch Flecken von meinen  Rädern entfernen? Wenn ja, dann kann ich noch einiges an Gewicht sparen.


Kommt sicher auf die Schere drauf an. Ich habe zwar keine Erfahrung damit, würde es aber mal mit der Flecken-Blech-Schere versuchen. Kriegt diese die hartnäckigen Flecken nicht weg, bleibt der Griff zur Flecken-Flex.
Und das Beste ist, je gründlicher die Reinigung desto leichter das Rad.


----------



## Cityracer (18. Oktober 2012)

MalteetlaM schrieb:


> Ich war so schlau und habe ein weißes Trikot mit Schlamm eingesaut. Auch nach zweimaligem Waschen sind die Flecken noch gut sichtbar. Weiß jemand wie ich die Flecken aus der Kleidung bekomme?



Rasierschaum oder Nagellackentferner...


----------



## herbert2010 (19. Oktober 2012)

MalteetlaM schrieb:


> Wenn das so einfach wäre... Ich bin nicht verheiratet.


 
na dan wirds aber zeit an den tip muß was dran sein


----------



## chorge (19. Oktober 2012)

MalteetlaM schrieb:


> Ich war so schlau und habe ein weißes Trikot mit Schlamm eingesaut. Auch nach zweimaligem Waschen sind die Flecken noch gut sichtbar. Weiß jemand wie ich die Flecken aus der Kleidung bekomme?




 So what?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

